
Even female uber drivers get paid less - nsnick
https://www.recode.net/2018/2/6/16979370/female-uber-drivers-get-paid-less
======
eadmund
Very interesting: Uber built a sex-blind system, and behavioural differences
between the sexes appear to drive (pun intended) all the pay difference: women
choose to work less-profitable routes, work for a shorter time and drive more
slowly.

